# 24h-Rennen in München



## Mac-Metal (17. Januar 2004)

Ave!

Ich such jetzt schon seit ner Weile nach brauchbaren Infos zum diesjährigen 24h-Rennen in München.
Hat denn von Euch jemand nen link?!
Aber was mich noch viel mehr interessieren würde: Ist schon jemand von Euch *mitgefahren*?!


Mich reizt des brutal, auch wenn ich bisher lediglich ein einziges lokales CC-Rennen mitgefahren bin... Werd zwar mit diesem neuen Jahr die naheliegenden Rennen mitfahren, aber trotzdem ist des Rennen in München sicherlich nicht mit anderen zu vergleichen.
Ich hab bisher n Kumpel überreden können und hab mit ihm "eingeschlagen"... Lukas wäre zum Zeitpunkt des Rennens dann 18, ich 19 - vielleicht könnt man sich ja noch mit anderen zusammenschließen und das Fahrerteam vergrößern!
Dabei sollt natürlich die Leistung ungefähr bei allen gleich sein! Lukas und ich fahren das Rennen mit dem geistigen Ziel durchzukommen mit und nicht um einen bestimmten Platz zu belegen...
Da hät man danach einiges zu erzählen! ;-)
Im Prinzip wärs ja auch schon gigantisch überhaupt durchzukommen! Laut MB-Bericht mussten letzes Jahr viele vorzeitig Schluss machen... Naja, kann man sich ja aber auch so denken! 

Wann findet des dieses Jahr genau statt?
Wie hoch ist die Startgebühr?
Mit welchen Teams seit ihr gefahren?
Welcher Fahrerwechsel-Intervall?
Was für Schäden?
Wieviel Nahrung bzw. Getränke?
Wie läufts bei Nacht?
usw.


Würd mich über Infos riesig freuen!!
MfG Thomas


----------



## jo_mlp (18. Januar 2004)

Mac-Metal schrieb:
			
		

> Ave!
> 
> Ich such jetzt schon seit ner Weile nach brauchbaren Infos zum diesjährigen 24h-Rennen in München.
> Hat denn von Euch jemand nen link?!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mac-Metal (19. Januar 2004)

vielen dank für die info!

ja bist du denn letztes jahr mitgefahren, oder nich?
würd mich halt mal interessieren, wann du zum beispiel deinen toten punkt erreicht hast oder wies allgemein lief...

mfg thomas


----------



## jo_mlp (19. Januar 2004)

Mac-Metal schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank für die info!
> 
> ja bist du denn letztes jahr mitgefahren, oder nich?
> würd mich halt mal interessieren, wann du zum beispiel deinen toten punkt erreicht hast oder wies allgemein lief...
> ...



nee, leider nich, hab für den sound gesorgt und n bissle gedreht und fotografiert (technik halt...) toter punkt war bei mir so 3/4 uhr, bin aber um 7 schon wieder raus. von der veranstalterseite (wie ich es sah) lief alles gut, aber man müsste mal die fahrer fragen


----------



## sven1 (19. Januar 2004)

Ich bin letztes Jahr im 2er-Team mitgefahren und würde jederzeit wieder mitmachen (dieses Jahr eher im 4er-Team, weil ich nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum Trainieren haben werde).



			
				Mac-Metal schrieb:
			
		

> Wann findet des dieses Jahr genau statt?
> Wie hoch ist die Startgebühr?


Siehe www.sog-events.de 



> Welcher Fahrerwechsel-Intervall?


Wir haben tagsüber ca. alle 2h gewechselt, in der Nacht ist dann jeder 4h am Stück gefahren, damit man nur einmal im Dunkeln rausmusste und sich der andere etwas ausruhen konnte. Im 4er-Team kann man natürlich kürzere Intervalle machen, aber unter 1h würde ich nicht gehen (da ist man ja grade erstmal warm).



> Was für Schäden?


Keine bleibenden...  
Nee, im Ernst, was für Schäden meinst du? Technische hatten wir gar keine, körperliche eigentlich auch nicht, man ist während den letzten Stunden (und vor allem die Tage danach) halt einfach todmüde.



> Wie läufts bei Nacht?


Besser als erwartet. So richtig dunkel ist es sowieso nur an ganz wenigen Stellen. Ausserdem haben die Zuschauer, die da waren, vor allem nachts eine super Stimmung gemacht (und das auch noch um 3 Uhr morgens!). Man braucht halt für ca. 8h Stunden Licht, aber eine Lupine etc. für 800 Euro braucht man da wirklich nicht. Ich bin mit einer Sigma Mirage gefahren, hatte den 5W und den 20W Strahler am Bike montiert, habe aber die 20W nur in der ersten Runde im Dunklen ein paar mal angehabt, danach nur noch die 5W. Die Nacht ist nicht das schlimmste, sondern der Morgen danach (da sind es ja immerhin noch ca. 8h bis ins Ziel), weil man dann so richtig müde ist und der Puls bei mir eigentlich auch kaum noch über 140 kam.  



> usw.


Wenn du bisher nur CC-Rennen gefahren bist und noch keine langen Marathons, würde ich dir eher ein 4er- als ein 2er-Team empfehlen. Da kann man es einfach mehr geniessen. Durchkommen ist dann eigentlich kein Problem, das sind für jeden dann 6h Fahrzeit und das mit Pausen dazwischen.


----------



## jo_mlp (19. Januar 2004)

das mit der stimmung kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Mac-Metal (19. Januar 2004)

geilgeilgeil

hört sich ja echt gierig an...

wie aussieht, wirds wohl doch eher auf n 4er hinauslaufen, da sich noch n kumpel bei mir gemeldet hat...
und bis zum rennen ist ganz sicher noch n 4. mann gefunden!

mit schäden meinte ich sowas wie gerissene kette oder bremszug oder auch platten...
genau! was für reifen seid ihr gefahren?! sowas in richtung wettkampfreifen (beispielsweise racing ralph) oder eher grip (fat albert)??

kann man sich denn auch noch von jemandem unterstützen lassen in bezug auf reperatur/wartung: ich stell mir des so vor, dass es wesentlich komfortabler wäre, wenn sich n kumpel ausschließlich um sowas kümmert und man sich selber total entspannen kann für den nächsten einsatz...
is sowas möglich?

mfg thomas


----------



## sven1 (19. Januar 2004)

Mac-Metal schrieb:
			
		

> was für reifen seid ihr gefahren?! sowas in richtung wettkampfreifen (beispielsweise racing ralph) oder eher grip (fat albert)??


Ich bin IRC Mythos XC gefahren. Solange es trocken ist, kann man sicher auch einen reinen Race-Reifen fahren, wenn es allerdings nass ist, dann gute Nacht   . An einigen Stellen liegen so Plastikmatten im Boden (damit der Olympiapark nicht zu arg ramponiert wird) und wenn die nass werden, gibt's kein Halten mehr, ich glaub da ist jeder Reifen überfordert.



> kann man sich denn auch noch von jemandem unterstützen lassen in bezug auf reperatur/wartung: ich stell mir des so vor, dass es wesentlich komfortabler wäre, wenn sich n kumpel ausschließlich um sowas kümmert und man sich selber total entspannen kann für den nächsten einsatz...
> is sowas möglich?


Klar, man kann einen (ich glaube bei 4er-Teams sogar zwei) Betreuer mitnehmen, der dann auch Zugang zum Fahrerlager hat und da Bikes warten, Trinkflaschen auffüllen und alles andere machen kann, worauf die Fahrer keine Lust haben.

Gruss
Sven


----------



## Mac-Metal (20. Januar 2004)

ich hab simultan noch im Mountain-Bike-Forum und im Bike-Forum das selbe nachgefragt, worauf ich auch einige brauchbare infos erhalten hab...
wen´s also schwer interessiert:

Bike-Forum
Mountain-Bike-Forum


----------



## jo_mlp (20. Januar 2004)

...habt ihr schon alle beim gewinnspiel mitgemacht...???


----------



## Mac-Metal (21. Januar 2004)

häää? was fürn gewinnspiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Lars (21. Januar 2004)

Obwohl alle Fragen schon beantwortet sind...Noch ein kleiner Tip. Richtig Essen war bei meinen 2 Ausflügen ins 24 Stunden Koma ein großes Problem. Truthahn und Käsesahnesoße sind ein sicherer Weg ins Gebüsch, wenn eins da ist.   

Ich sach dir um 4 Uhr morgens ist die Frage nach "was geht noch 'rein" viel interessanter als wat für Noppen auf dem Reifen sind.


----------



## jo_mlp (21. Januar 2004)

Mac-Metal schrieb:
			
		

> häää? was fürn gewinnspiel?



auf http://www.sog-events.de kann man mützen   gewinnen für die besten vorschläge von sonderwertungen / sonderpreisen. die coolsten/besten vorschläge werden belohnt (z.B. schrillstes aussehen oder so...)


----------



## Mac-Metal (21. Januar 2004)

alles klar, hab meinen vorschlag abgeschickt... gg   

was meint ihr, wie früh man sich da schon anmelden sollte, zumal die teilnehmer begrenzt ist!
ich dachte da so bis märz... oder geht des auch noch später?


----------



## jo_mlp (21. Januar 2004)

Mac-Metal schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, hab meinen vorschlag abgeschickt... gg
> 
> was meint ihr, wie früh man sich da schon anmelden sollte, zumal die teilnehmer begrenzt ist!
> ich dachte da so bis märz... oder geht des auch noch später?



theoretisch kannste dich bis 31. Mai (nachmeldung: bis 2. juli) anmelden, wenn die 200/250er grenze noch nicht erreicht ist. ab februar wollen wir das internet-live-listing fertig haben, dann kann man live verfolgen, wer und wieviele sich angemeldet hat/haben.

wenn ich es nicht vergesse  werde ich hier bescheidgeben, wenn es knapp wird...


----------



## Mac-Metal (21. Januar 2004)

sag doch gleich, dass du mitorganisierst!!

des mit dem live-listing wär ne echte bereicherung!


----------



## jo_mlp (21. Januar 2004)

Mac-Metal schrieb:
			
		

> sag doch gleich, dass du mitorganisierst!!
> 
> des mit dem live-listing wär ne echte bereicherung!



 oh, sorry    hab aber glaub schonmal oben irgendwo was von technik erwähnt - nur die webseite hatte ich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haddock (25. Januar 2004)

Hi,

wie sieht es den mit dem Fahrertausch aus. Welche Intervalle bieten sich denn da an. Insbesondere nachts. Sollte man einheitliche Intervalle fahren oder in der Dauer variieren?

Gruss

Haddock


----------



## jo_mlp (25. Januar 2004)

sven1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben tagsüber ca. alle 2h gewechselt, in der Nacht ist dann jeder 4h am Stück gefahren, damit man nur einmal im Dunkeln rausmusste und sich der andere etwas ausruhen konnte. Im 4er-Team kann man natürlich kürzere Intervalle machen, aber unter 1h würde ich nicht gehen (da ist man ja grade erstmal warm).



hört sich sehr vernünftig an


----------



## wolven (27. Januar 2004)

Ma so eben einfach mal dazwischen:

Im IBC Racing Team Forum gibbes eine artverwandte Disco wie hier:
gleicher Inhalt, aber's wird bereits voll konkrät aufgestellt und angemeldet !!

Also falls sich hier noch jemand ebenfalls datt Wochenende in München
am Stück um die Ohren hauen will => http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=98530


----------



## Mac-Metal (6. März 2004)

moin!

ich hab des dann mit meinen leuten besprochen: wir streichen das team... da hat jeder so seine andeutungen vorgelegt, dass des letztendlich keine aussicht auf erfolg hat.

ich benötige also noch 3 mann für ein team! bzw. würde mich sehr gerne einem anschließen...

ich (thomas, 18 ) fahre erst seit juli letzten jahres. bin aber trotzdem auf nem ordentlichem fitness-stand, da ich seit fast 2 jahren im fitnessstudio auch die beine mittrainiere und mich durchbeißen kann, wie ein psychopat! mein stolz an bösen anstiegen erlaubt es mir leider sehr selten abzusteigen... ;-)
hab halt n großen willen, eine bestimmte strecke zu bewältigen, wofür ich bei meinen bike-kumpels in der kurzen zeit unserer bekanntschaft schon bekannt geworden bin.

bei interesse stehen email ([email protected]), PM oder ICQ (99975412) zu verfügung.
ich würde mich sehr über ein ersatz-team freuen, welches sowohl kampgeist als auch teamgeist zeigen und nebenher auch noch spaßig drauf sein kann...

cya
mfg phanthomas


----------



## Mac-Metal (11. März 2004)

ich würde lediglich noch einen fahrer für n 4er-team benötigen...

wer denn interesse hat, sollte eher auf die seite von Mountainbike-magazin.de ausweichen...

in diesem thread bzw. forum sind auch die anderen 2 fahrer aktiv!

wär echt klasse, wenn sich noch einer melden würde, um das team zu komplettieren!


----------

